# Will a cheaper pair of goggles be sufficient or will I regret it?



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

as long as the goggles keep wind out, don't fog, and fit well you are good to go. you can get some decent goggles fro 50 bucks. anon makes good lower priced goggles. just buy from a reputable brand like dragon, oakley, spy, anon, electric, ect.


----------



## Pah (Jan 5, 2011)

I user middle-price Smith googles. They are very good - no fog, no optical distortion, double lens! Just pick up good producer and you'll be ok.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Uvex makes cheap good goggles.


This sport is hella expensive. :/


----------



## Pah (Jan 5, 2011)

Five hundred $ at the summer and you're in the game. Ski-passes cost much more.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Steep and cheap, tramdock& whiskey militia have good goggles for cheap almost everyday...you have check the sites frequently ...but they usually have goggles for 50% off.

There is no reason to buy cheap goggles when you can get expensive goggles for cheap.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Whiskey militia and tramdock should be your homepage anyway. Or better yet gearscan. I was looking to buy some replacement lenses for either my figments or prodigy. Found a whole new pair of smiths almost cheaper than the replacement lense.


----------



## aevans (Aug 18, 2010)

I Paid £50 for bolle simmers last year and regretted it. Lots of fogging (between the lenses!) and small field of view. The were the bain of my holiday. Now had to fork out another £140 for some Smith i/o.

My advise... if you want cheap... get the cheapest possible oakleys. else spend some decent money on higher end ones (smiths, oakleys or electric)


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

When it comes to equipment, if your goggles are bad, I think it can ruin your shredding. If they're steaming up a lot and you can't see, you don't have much of a chance.

That doesn't mean that you can't get decent goggles at the lower end of the prices. Like some of the others said - stick to brands like Dragon, Anon etc. I'm pretty sure that the last Dragon goggles I picked up were either cheap'ish, or in the sale, and I like them a lot.

I've not used whiskey militia, but I know you can get some killer deals there.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You can find good ones for $50

Snowboard Goggles Price 0:49

Out of those the Smith Prodigy goggles are great. Spherical and great anti-fog. Plus Smith is a bowl of awesome!


----------



## Pah (Jan 5, 2011)

> Out of those the Smith Prodigy goggles are great.


No doubts! Great model and awesome look!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I got my Smith Knowledge OTG for $45 of ebay new. They didn't work with my glasses but using contacts I haven't had a single issue in the 25 days I used them. Even riding through the snow gun spray there was no fogging.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I gotta chime in here, mainly because these goggles surprised me so much. I was in the same boat you are in. I had spent too much on everything else but I still wanted a decent pair of goggles.

POLARLENS PG3 Ski Goggles / Snowboard Goggles.

Search for them on Amazon. $40. I've even got a wider pair of glasses and they fit over the top perfectly snug. Only issues wiht fogging I've had is when I put on a face mask when it was -4. Decent ventilation and really comfortable.


----------



## itchynscratchy (Nov 16, 2010)

here you go:

Discount Oakley Products — Oakley Vault


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

i know what you mean about shit being expensive, and so far in my 3 years of riding ive had a pair of spy targas (they were a last year model so i got them for like $40 or something sick like that) and a pair of volcom somethings that were like $120 i could definetly tell there was a guality difference (plastic felt cheap, etc.) but i couldnt find a difference as far as fogging up or that stuff goes. 

in short i really dont see the point of spenting even $100 on pimp ass gogs when you could get a perfectly fine pair for $50

ps: the spy targas were sick gogs you should pick them up, one time in the parking lot i dropped them and my 200lb bud stepped on them... they were fine!


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't buy cheap goggs at full price, look for some deals on older goggles that are on clearance. You can easily find decent goggs for under $50, just go to some board sites and look in the clearance section. There's nothing worse than having goggles that fog up and that happens even on smith eg's which are over $150


----------



## LogicX (Jan 4, 2011)

I ended up getting an $85 pair of Oakley A Frames. I just really like the field of vision and the way they looked, plus they were the cheapest Oaklies I could find.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a $9 pair of Scotts that fog up less than my expensive Electric EG2's, but I really prefer the field of vision with the Electrics.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I bought a pair of Spy Trevor goggles from Whiskey Militia. They fit my Bern Watts helmet amazingly! Also they have a huge view out of the goggles! Very pleased with them. 

On the other hand I also bought some Dragon DXS, quite a bit smaller, but I keep them in my pack just in case I break mine or someone needs to borrow a pair.


----------



## eXtreme Burrito (Dec 1, 2010)

I purchased a pair of Electric EG1S goggles from WhiskeyMilitia on the cheap. They were, by all rights, great goggles, but they pinched off my nose a bit too much for my liking. I have a major melon, like 8+ New Era cap size...so I ended up hucking them on eBay and picking up a pair of EG2's at full price (unfortunately.)

I wasn't happy about paying as much as I did...but I'm much happier with the new goggles now.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Smith Anthem's on Tramdock right now for $50.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Keep checking whiskey militia...they had some EG1s's for like $50 awhile back and I've seen Spy Soldiers on there for cheap recently too. Don't want to skimp on gear because you'll just be upgrading eventually anyways...might as well get it now ans save the money and hassle on junk


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

skipmann said:


> Smith Anthem's on Tramdock right now for $50.


Had no idea that the OP is a woman O_O


----------



## Pah (Jan 5, 2011)

Spy Trevor Goggles on whiskey militia for 23 only!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My friend has a $20 pair of Smith's from Winners and he's been using them for 3 years now. So yeah cheao doesent always mean shit.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I got a pair of Drop goggles this year and they have proven to be really well made. No fog issues even in the glades when its below 0 and no real scratches despite a lot of tree branches to the face.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

Leo said:


> Had no idea that the OP is a woman O_O


Had no idea the OP was a man...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I own some Oakley A-Frames that are great when the sun is out. However, here in WA, that is a rare occasion. Since most of my riding seems to be done in low light or at night, I have been rocking some $20 Anon gogs and they have been great! There's nothing wrong with cheap gogs as long as they don't fog.


----------



## Pah (Jan 5, 2011)

freshy said:


> My friend has a $20 pair of Smith's from Winners and he's been using them for 3 years now. So yeah cheao doesent always mean shit.


Or Smith does always mean quality


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

I have got a pair of Anon Hawkeye goggles I'd be willing to part with for $60 shipped if you are interested. Used like two times, but still in the box.

here is what they look like...pic from google...

http://www.eastcoasttradingpost.com/ebayPix/images/AnonHawkeyeRetina1.jpg


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

oops nvm...seems that the OP is a woman...good luck with your search!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheap goggles often work just as well (or better) than the super expensive goggles.

What is important is:
1. Can you see out of them
2. Do they fit properly (no gaps, no pinching your nose too badly)
3. Does the fog (if they fog up) clear away when you get moving

There really isn't a huge reason to go with $200 goggles, because in my experience, the $50 goggles work just fine. What you pay extra for is proper fit, comfort, field-of-view, style and accessories (hard case, extra lens, maybe a microfiber cloth)


----------

